
Why we choke under pressure, and what we can do about it - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/10/10/choke/?page=full
======
wccrawford
tl;dr - People who are prone to choking do so because they worry too much.
They can avoid choking by acting faster than they feel comfortable with.

Uhh... They can't even act on time, how could they possibly stop worrying long
enough to act early? And how about the long-term effects of acting early?
You'll fail more, and therefore worry more.

They give a little advice about people learning to golf by putting first, and
doing the hard stuff later. They never explained if that actually helped (it's
a theory only), but I have to think that's because they get comfortable with
the basic ideas of golf and worry less.

